# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Palhaços da Antártida

## Ricardo Pinto

Espero que este tópico não crie polémica! 

Nos últimos 2-3 anos o mercado americano de aquariofilia tem sido invadido por uns peixes-palhaços que mais parecem umas obras de arte.

Na Europa, o único local que vi terem à venda, foi na Coral Reef de Madrid. 

Os exemplares de que falo, são estes:

*Premium Picasso*

 


*Platinum*




*Ice SnowFlake*



*Premium SnowFlake*




*Wyoming White* - São muito parecidos com os platinum, mas estes são sp. ocellaris e os platinum são sp. percula


*Naked*



*Domino*



*Misbar*



*Black Ocellaris* - estes mais comuns, têm se visto alguns por aí




E o último cromo desta "colecção" a ter sido lançado é o *Picasso Clarkii*




Podem ver o catálogo completo desta colecção aqui:

ORA Aquacultured Clownfish



Bem... agora vamos às más notícias, os preços "praticados" aqui na Europa

Platinum - 265€
Picasso - 145€
*Semi*-Snowflake - 125€ (este é só semi... o que está na foto em cima deve ser o dobro!)
Domino- 194€
Semi-Picasso- 65€
Ocellaris Black - 55€


Estou apaixonado por estes pequenos.... Não aí um lojista a perder a cabeça e mandar vir isto do EUA?

Sei que há sempre cépticos contra este tipo de manipulação de peixes. Mas que se saiba, neste caso, não foi utilizado nenhum corante, nem nenhuma manipulação genética. Foi um cruzar entre espécies com algumas "mutações", simplesmente uma "selecção" artificial.

Na pior das hipóteses, estes peixes têm menos "resistência genética", dado o apuramento das raças.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> E o último cromo desta "colecção" a ter sido lançado é o *Picasso Clarkii*


 :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2: 

E estes? Devem ser a 1000 Euros cada um!!!

São liiiiiiindos!!!

----------


## joaoTomas

Vi o mês passado 1 ou 2 platinium no Templo Aquatico e o fim de semana passado um casal dos Misbar (penso que era esses) na Bubble-Shop.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não me digam.... que mal saio de Portugal, estes peixes começam a aparecer..... que raiva!  :Big Grin: 

Os misbar também tinha visto em outras ocasiões, agora os platinum é que nunca vi ao vivo.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Não me digam.... que mal saio de Portugal, estes peixes começam a aparecer..... que raiva! 
> 
> Os misbar também tinha visto em outras ocasiões, agora os platinum é que nunca vi ao vivo.


A TMC tem tido alguns exemplares destes.  :Smile:  Os misbar são extremamente comuns, os black por vezes aparecem, tem havido Snowflake, special picasso e domino, os platinum acho (sem certezas) que já vi por lá. Picasso clarkii vi a última vez que lá fui, têm piada.
Os naked nunca vi, e por acaso são dos que acho mais engraçados.

PS - Quantos queres Ricardo? lol

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim, sim, se quiseres avisa, em Junho vou ai a Londres. :P

O London Aquarium vale a pena?

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Tenho de confessar que não acho piada nenhuma a estes exemplares tirando o *Black Ocellaris* de que sou possuidor de um casal a mais de 3 anos quase.

Todos os outros aparentam serem aberrações de defeitos ou manipulações genéticas, será que existem mesmo assim no seu habitat natural algures no mundo?

Será que é mais uma das manipulações genéticas ou até algo mais grave como apareceram em tempos os polémicos peixes de agua doce com determinadas cores resultando de injecção de tinta dentro da suas peles de forma a gerar algo que não existe e desejável de ter estando alguém a ganhar muito ao serem raridades e vendidos a estes preços?

Sorry.... respondi rápido assim que vi este tópico de forma a manifestar a minha opinião que nem tive tempo de pesquisar ou falso ou verdadeiro destas afirmações e questões que faço.

----------


## Duarte Gaspar

Boa noite,

O meu 1º pensamento quando abri este post foi exactamente igual ao do baltasar.

Embora não tenha muita experiência na aquariofilia, independentemente de não ter havido manipulação genética, conseguimos encontrar estes espécimes na natureza? (se sim, esqueçam o que vou escrever a seguir... :Admirado: )Em comparação com a agua doce, a reprodução de peixes de agua salgada ainda estará muito longe (penso eu), ainda assim este post levou-me a pensar nalgumas situações que ocorrem (do outro lado). Serão férteis? Duram muito tempo?

Sem sabendo obviamente em que condições se deram tais cruzamentos, creio que não será eticamente correcto alimentar este mercado.

Mas isso digo eu, com muito pouca experiência deste lado! Quem me diz que amanhã entro numa loja e não compro um peixe idêntico?

Só quero mostrar a minha opinião, cada um faz o que quer (ainda bem que existe liberdade para tal)  :SbSourire2: 

cumps

duarte

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Os que mais gosto são os black e dos missbar. Claro que não acho os outros feios, apenas prefiro ocellaris e perculas normais...e como é óbvio muitos de nós não os achamos mais giros que os normais...apenas gostamos deles por serem raros e exóticos...e como é claro, também gostava de ter uns desses :Coradoeolhos: 

O género Amphiprion já tem muitas variedades de cor, e como vemos temos muitas outras espécies de palhaços mais bonitas que essas variedades. E bem é verdade que estas variedades ocorrem ou podem ocorrer na natureza...apenas em menor quantidade e dificilmente terão viabilidade futura.

Pra terminar...eu concordo com estes cruzamentos, apenas não concordo com mutações abusadas como nos peixes dourados e colorir peixes artificialmente, apesar de tudo, finalmente estamos a progredir imenso na reprodução e cruzamentos de peixes de água salgada...a uns 10 anos reproduzir ocellaris já era muito bom  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Helena Pais

Pena os preços serem tão proibitivos...

Os meus preferidos:

Clarkii Picasso - 165
Naked - nunca vi à venda em Portugal
Domino - 160
Black Ocellaris - 45

----------


## António Vitor

Não se trata de manipulações genéticas, é apenas selecção artificial...
 :Big Grin: 
Qualquer cão nasceu assim e tem sido seleccionado deste modo há milénios...se bem que ultimamente tem aparecido cães com graves deficiências, só porque querem cães sem focinho por exemplo...
uma má selecção artificial, e sinceramente deveriam ser banidos das listas das raças dos cães...

O curioso, é que estes cães com GRAVES problemas, têm alguns pedigree, mas estão longe de serem cães funcionais como alguns rafeiros...

Isto só é problema, quando só seleccionam as mutações só porque são distintos e únicos...algumas é apenas pigmentações, outras tornam-se verdadeiras aberrações como o caso que falei de muitas raças actuais...depois os originais desaparecem, porque só andam atrás das tais mutações...

isto é óbvio nos peixes disco, onde para encontrar um igual aos originais só comprando selvagens, o que é realmente extremamente ridiculo...

Na natureza, estas variantes brancas eram logo comidas, eles aparecem na natureza, com outras variantes e outras mutações, se for benéfico, o gene propaga-se...

ocorre até nas populações humanas, exemplo, um gene defeituoso que produz hemoglobina defeituosa, se isso trazer vantagens, como por exemplo resistência à malária, o gene é propagado...simples...

Só não existem mais na natureza, porque ficam mais visiveis...se os tornar mais "invisiveis" a coloração dos peixe palhaço pode mudar em pouco tempo...
chama-se evolução ...

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas :Olá: 

Como o Ricardo Santos disse , já ha alguns em Portugal, eu por encomenda consigo ter todas as espeçies apresentadas (sob disponibilidade de stock) e todas as espeçies sao originais da ORA.
É pena os preços,mas vale pois sao bonitos.
Já tive os platinium e os semi platinium, assim como os Black originais e os Domino e os Misbar

----------


## BUÉdeFISH

Boas

Já não são nuvidade em Portugal, eu já vendi dois ICE SNOWFLAKC este ano 

Abraços

----------


## José R Santos

Como é evidente cada qual tem o seu gosto.
No meu caso não os queria nem dados. Não se comparam em beleza a um simples Ocellaris. Os Zebrassomas ainda acho pior, porque o que tenho visto é que com aquelas manchas brancas, apenas parecem peixes doentes.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Todos os outros aparentam serem aberrações de defeitos ou manipulações genéticas, será que existem mesmo assim no seu habitat natural algures no mundo?
> 
> Será que é mais uma das manipulações genéticas ou até algo mais grave como apareceram em tempos os polémicos peixes de agua doce com determinadas cores resultando de injecção de tinta dentro da suas peles de forma a gerar algo que não existe e desejável de ter estando alguém a ganhar muito ao serem raridades e vendidos a estes preços?


Corrijam-me se estiver errado, mas tanto quanto sei, estes peixes existem na Natureza. Só que são muito raros. O que a ORA fez, foi começar a cruzar estes peixes raros, para saírem "filhos" iguais. Não vejo qualquer problema "ético" em fazer isto. 

Pode não gostar-se, como eu não gosto de X ou Y.
Mas ninguém neste fórum tem moral para condenar este tipo de selecção artificial. Todos devíamos fazer um esforço por comprar peixes criados em cativeiro. 

No caso dos peixes serem injectados com corantes, isso sim, é muito condenável.




> Como o Ricardo Santos disse , já ha alguns em Portugal, eu por encomenda consigo ter todas as espécies apresentadas (sob disponibilidade de stock) e todas as espeçies sao originais da ORA.


Hummm... conseguimos ter vivos "ORA"? Isso é coisa da TMC?  :Big Grin: 
Isso é muito bom, há uma série de acroporas que gostava de ter, do catálogo deles.
Se bem que a grande maioria vem da Alemanha, é estúpido, mas a ORA tem um grande mérito de dar o nome aos corais, até podem ser estúpidos e totalmente incorrectos. Mas é um facto, que hoje um Americano chega a uma loja e diz: -"Quero acropora ORA "X". E o lojista facilmente consegue responder a esse pedido. Aqui na Europa, apesar de até termos os corais mais bonitos, não há uma grande resposta para pedidos específicos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: lá Ricardo
São peixes bonitos estes híbridos/mutações que possivelmente não seriam viáveis na natureza, mas tal como aconteceu com os pássaros, estes são os "canários ou diamantes de gould marinhos" e seguramente vão proporcionar muito progresso do conhecimento sobre o meio marinho e ajudar a fazer a diferença onde de outro modo poderiam desaparecer ecossistemas. 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Marco Macae

Malta, 

Ia abrir um tópico especifico mas como este fala de mutações e de palhaços diversos, aproveito para fazer aqui a pergunta:

Tenho um pércula e um ocellaris ( daqueles cor de tangerina ), sendo o pércula 1/2 cm maior, e após terem adoptado como " casa " a minha hecteractis crispa, começaram a fazer umas danças esquisitas que me parecem de indole sexual, abanando-se contra uma rochita que fica contígua á anémona, e a minha pergunta é simples: será possível que, sendo subespécies diferentes, será que existe possibilidade de postura e eventualmente de reprodução com sucesso? Alguem teve essa experiência?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Malta, 
> 
> Ia abrir um tópico especifico mas como este fala de mutações e de palhaços diversos, aproveito para fazer aqui a pergunta:
> 
> Tenho um pércula e um ocellaris ( daqueles cor de tangerina ), sendo o pércula 1/2 cm maior, e após terem adoptado como " casa " a minha hecteractis crispa, começaram a fazer umas danças esquisitas que me parecem de indole sexual, abanando-se contra uma rochita que fica contígua á anémona, e a minha pergunta é simples: será possível que, sendo subespécies diferentes, será que existe possibilidade de postura e eventualmente de reprodução com sucesso? Alguem teve essa experiência?


B :Olá: m dia
Sim é possivel e não faltam relatos desses na net. Uma pessoa a quem podes perguntar directamente é o Sanjay Joshi *Pergunta a Sanjay Joshi/ Ask Sanjay Joshi* que tem experiência no assunto. Podes entretanto ir lendo este artigo sobre híbridos de Amphirion Amphiprion percula Ónix X Amphiprion Ocellaris

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Malta, 
> 
> Ia abrir um tópico especifico mas como este fala de mutações e de palhaços diversos, aproveito para fazer aqui a pergunta:
> 
> Tenho um pércula e um ocellaris ( daqueles cor de tangerina ), sendo o pércula 1/2 cm maior, e após terem adoptado como " casa " a minha hecteractis crispa, começaram a fazer umas danças esquisitas que me parecem de indole sexual, abanando-se contra uma rochita que fica contígua á anémona, e a minha pergunta é simples: será possível que, sendo subespécies diferentes, será que existe possibilidade de postura e eventualmente de reprodução com sucesso? Alguem teve essa experiência?


Marco, mesmo sendo espécies diferentes, pertencem ao mesmo género e podem reproduzir-se facilmente, isto tem mais a ver com filogenia das espécies, e penso que o mais próximo do ocellaris é mesmo o percula...e como provavelmente são espécies muito próximas a sua reprodução é perfeitamente possível.
Agora com um clarkii por exemplo já seria mais difícil.

Atenção eu estou dizendo isto, mas não tenho a certeza sobre a filogenia dos palhaços Amphiprion, se alguém souber que diga.

----------


## CORALSEA

Informamos os nossos clientes que temos na nossa loja para venda os seguintes peixes:

*Premium Picasso*

 


*Domino*




*Black Ocellaris* 




*Picasso Clarkii*

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

É bom saber que se encontram disponíveis estas "maravilhas". É pena não poder compra-los já!

Os preços são parecidos com os que coloquei? 

E também se consegue arranjar corais da ORA farm ou é só peixes?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O problema dos preços é a "*Roubalheira*" que as lojas fazem aos seus clientes, com lucros superiores a 100%. Se vendessem os peixes a preços justos, provavelmente haveria mais pessoas a comprá-los.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Quinzico,

Para não poluir este tópico com insultos baratos (Roubalheira é um insulto), gostava que desses a tua opinião construtiva neste tópico http://www.reefforum.net/f8/se-eu-fosse-lojista-21367/ e disesses como é que um lojista (esses milionários), podem fazer baixar os preços.

Obrigado e um abraço,

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Todos os peixes que aqui estão expostos são lindissímos, e à partida deveria falar-se sobre eles e não fazer publicidade de lojistas a dizer que têm para venda.  A palavra roubalheira está entre aspas, mas posso alterá-la para preços altamente inflacionados, para que ninguém fique ferido emocionalmente. Claro que para quem lê verifica exactamente o que estou a dizer.

----------


## CORALSEA

> Todos os peixes que aqui estão expostos são lindissímos, e à partida deveria falar-se sobre eles e não fazer publicidade de lojistas a dizer que têm para venda.


Olá Helder,

de facto antes de ter escrito neste tópico pensei 2x se o deveria fazer ou não.

No entanto, e uma vez que se falou aqui que apenas havia destes peixes  para venda em Espanha, achei mto mais interessante para as pessoas saberem  que a Exoreef tinha para venda 37 destas 4 variedades de palhaços do que as pessoas lerem o tópico e pensarem " ena que lindos! quem me dera ter 1 mas disto não há cá..."

Nunca foi minha intenção entrar em qualquer espécie de polémica. Espero que compreendas.

cumprimentos.
Exoreef

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

Olá. Não sei como podem dizer que isto é a evolução?? Por esta ordem, daqui a muitos anos o ser humano será às cores provavelmente? tal qual um arco iris? e isso sim, será o dito evoluir? Desconhecia que a evolução seja alterar a verdadeira essencia e natureza de tudo o que nos rodeia. 
E ainda mais ridiculo é, quem faz este tipo de "aberrações" e estabelece um preço completamente disforme e abusivo, citando uma "raridade" na natureza. Pra mim é um negócio espectacular.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Embora ache que o resultado é muito bonito, concordo com o Ricardo, visto que o ideal é replicar uma pequena parte do oceano e esse tipo de peixes não existem na natureza só em aquário.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mas como é que podem afirmar que peixes destes não existem na natureza? Ok, a selecção forçada pode é produzir maior numero  e mais rapidamente as cores que se pretende . Mas não entendo tanto moralismo. Então e a selecção de cães e de gatos. Como existem tantas raças desde Chihuauas até aos São Bernardo . O problema ético está em saber se produzimos peixes com defeitos ou não ( nos caes e gatos existem problemas associados à selecção genética brutais e não vejo tanta indignação. Neste caso até é meritório ( se não existirem doenças associadas ) porque estamos a diminuir a colecta na natureza. Aqui não há corantes nem transgénicos sequer. 
Quanto há questão do preço não vale a pena discutir porque só compra quem gosta, quem pode e quem quer. 
Aberração é colectar peixes para morrerem por falta de condições desde os importadores até aos aquariofílistas. Infelizmente , muitas vezes quanto mais barato é o peixe menos respeito se tem pelas suas necessidades.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Embora ache que o resultado é muito bonito, concordo com o Ricardo, visto que o ideal é replicar uma pequena parte do oceano e esse tipo de peixes não existem na natureza só em aquário.


Estas variedades são encontradas na natureza, apenas não são viáveis e acabam por ser uma geração sem seguimento. Desde que não se prejudique o peixe, concordo a 100 % com cruzamentos com a finalidade de alteração de cor nos peixes de aquário, alterações brutais como ausência de barbatana dorsal que prejudicam gravemente o seu nadar, aí sim, eu sou 100% contra, bem como peixes pintados.

E temos de ver que se fosse para replicar uma parte do oceano não devíamos colocar um gramma loreto com um cardinal bangai porque vivem em diferentes habitats e diferentes oceanos.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Por vezes fico parvo com determinadas farses que colocam nos tópicos!! Ainda não vi qual o problema dos peixes!! Pegar em 2 Ocelaris que tenham as listas partidas e ir cruzando/reproduzindo até desaparecer as listas!! Qual o problema!! Não deixam de ser Ocelaris, apenas numa coloração diferente! Existem N de casos na natureza e mesmo cruzados em laboratório, desde flavescens brancos e amarelos, amarelos e pretos, centropyge potteri azul e entre muito outros que são conciderados hibridos. Todos esse quando chegam aos nossos mercados vêm com preços astronomicos, e não falta quem os queira, por ser diferente e raros. 

Este nem sei quanto vale no mercado


Este Centropyge é vendido por $1600usd

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Há também um caso que ocorre que é o resultado de cruzamento de _A. achilles_ com _A. nigricans_, salvo erro.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Estas variedades são encontradas na natureza, apenas não são viáveis e acabam por ser uma geração sem seguimento


Filipe, não são viáveis porquê ? 
São é raras porque provavelmente( é apenas uma suposição minha ) a coloração normal é dominante e no oceano o acaso torna difícil juntar 2 palhaços nascidos sem riscas.  Não seriam viáveis se tivessem alguma doença associada à mutação ou se fossem estéreis , ou se a coloração os tornasse mais vulneráveis a ataques de predadores.

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

Estamos a falar de peixes selvagens, os quais nos fomos apropriar primeiramente para uso "doméstico" ou não me digam que já nasceram em nossas casas? Para quê andar a inventar mais sub-espécies de ocellaris?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não se tratam de sub-espécies de ocellaris ,quando muito são variadades de coloração.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Francamente não percebi  :Admirado: ...cruzam-se espécimes diferentes afim de se obterem essas ditas cores (isto porque è dito,que não usam corantes  :yb665: )...e não são sub-espécimes  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 
Se estiver enganado,as minhas desculpas pela ignorãncia,pois tenho para mim,que mesmo na natureza,pese embora possa não haver continuidade,não deixa,quando acontece,o individuo ser um subespécime.
Fiquem bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

Subespécie 




> Em taxonomia, uma *subespécie* ou raça é uma subdivisão da espécie.  Normalmente isso ocorre quando duas ou mais populações de uma mesma  espécie se separam indo viver em regiões diferentes e por ficarem  separados por barreiras geográficas por muitas e muitas gerações e não  existindo trocas de genes entre essas populações isoladas umas das  outras os grupos isolados uns dos outros sofrem mutações com o tempo e  assim aparecendo diferenciações genéticas e surgimento de novas  subespécies ou raças nessa mesma espécie.
> 
> As populações evoluem de maneiras distintas, dando origem à raças ou subespécies diferentes.
>  Se indivíduos da mesma espécie mas de raças diferentes forem cruzados  entre si, produzem descendentes férteis, com características  intermediárias entre as raças ou subespécies que os geraram, produzindo  os mestiços.






> Exemplo de rara exceção:
> 
> _Magnolia_ "Elizabeth" é um híbrido produzido a partir de duas espécies diferentes do género _Magnolia_  mas por ser um produto do cruzamento de espécies diferentes não produz  sementes e por conseguinte não se reproduz; exemplo semelhante é o  cruzamento de burro com égua produzindo mús ou mulas que também são  estéreis e não constituem em si uma nova espécie e muito menos uma raça  ou subespécie, é o que denominamos como bestas. Outro exemplo é o Ligre cruzamento de leão com tigresa.




Híbrido ... versão em Inglês sobre Híbrido (mais completa)

Em síntese ... são produto de cruzamento genético entre espécies diferentes, serão híbridos se forem estéreis ... mas será que o são? ... pareceu-me que se reproduzem posteriormente... 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

"Respostas para perguntas mais freqüentes sobre Taxonomia, Sistemática, Classificação e Nomenclatura Zoológica, com exemplos em moluscos

Qual o significado de subespécie, forma e variedade?
Na literatura zoológica, se observa que as espécies costumam ser divididas em unidades subespecíficas: subespécie, forma e variedade. Dentre estas, o Código Internacional de Nomenclatura Zoológica só reconhece e regulamenta a categoria subespécie. O nome da subespécie é um trinômio, sendo que o último termo corresponde ao nome subespecífico, por exemplo, Ranella australasia gemmifera (distribuição geográfica: África do Sul e Atlântico Oeste). Quando se reconhecem duas ou mais subespécies, automaticamente uma delas deve ter o mesmo nome do que a espécie - a espécie nominal, isto é a subespécie correspondente ao exemplar-tipo da espécie que foi subdividida, Ranella australasia australasia (distribuição geográfica: Pacífico Sudoeste). *Ainda segundo o CINZ, a subespécie deve corresponder a uma raça geográfica. Portanto, subespécies distintas não podem ocorrer em simpatria, ou seja, em uma mesma localidade. Se ocorrerem, ou devem ser consideradas espécies distintas, ou variações morfológicas de uma mesma espécie.* O CINZ não reconhece formas ou variedades; portanto, nomes atribuídos a essas duas categorias não têm validade em nomenclatura científica. Infelizmente, muitas das formas e variedades citadas na literatura antiga foram interpretadas como sendo subespécies em trabalhos mais recentes, sem a devida análise crítica dos aspectos biológicos. "

Portanto, Jorge se cruzaram ocellaris com pérculas podemos ter um híbrido. Se não , se for entre individuos da mesma espécie temos variantes de cor. O problema muitas vezes é distinguir os verdadeiros pércula. Eu pelo menos tenho dificuldade na prática.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

A ver se consigo perceber...
Amphiprion è a família...correcto.
Perculas;Ocelaris;Calrkis;etc....são a espécime,correcto.
Então o que são os Ocelaris Picasso;os Naked,o que são os Percula Pearl-eye;os Percula onyx,etc.
Peço desculpa,mas sou um pouco lerdo e gostava de melhor compreender a Taxonomia,para no futuro ser mais acersivo.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

família Pomacentridae
subfamília Amphiprioninae  
género Amphiprion ( existe por exemplo o género Premnas)
espécie ocellaris , percula etc
Picasso, Naked, Pearl são designações comerciais á vontade de cada um não reconhecidas de variantes de côr ; até podias chamá-los A. ocellaris sócrates ( se fosse de cor fingida) ou A. percula nobre ( se mudasse de cor rapidamente conformne a comida ) Lol

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Concordo que houve neste tópico alguns comentários excessivos e que devíamos evitar ao máximo esse tipo de discussão, ninguém sai beneficiado com o insulto fácil, mas por outro lado entendo que haja pessoas que sentem uma irritação irreprimível quando ouvem falar de manipulação genética com animais e ainda por cima dão como principal justificação a beleza. (Sobre a beleza cada qual terá a sua opinião, a minha é que até à data não vi nenhum que gostasse mais que os originais, mas enfim se acham que é bonito e que vale muitos euros, alguém agradece esse gosto).

Acho que os comentários feitos neste tópico a favor da manipulação genética em animais, com fins a aprimorar raças ou unicamente para embelezamento, foram no mínimo supérfluos e vindos de verdadeiros amantes da aquariofilia, são muito estranhos. 

Já vi na natureza alguns híbridos (Leucosternon com Japonicus), mas julgo que o importante é a manipulação genética e não híbridos ou sub-espécies que existem na natureza. É claro que um Ocellaris não deixa de ser um Ocellaris apenas por lhe mudarem a cor, mas acham que ficarão apenas por mudanças na cor? No caso dos cães já os modificamos há muito tempo e por isso podemos ver as consequências, no entanto um cão não deixa de ser um cão apenas por lhe terem modificado o tamanho do crânio e sofrer de Siringomielia. Para mim a questão principal é que todos sabemos ao que conduz a manipulação genética de animais, quando os criadores começam a ter como único fim o lucro. O perigo é que eles começam a ter lucro, quando vendem um peixe modificado a um preço exorbitante e há uma quantidade de amantes do hobby que ficam maravilhados porque o peixe não tem riscas ou está manchado de branco e pagam qualquer preço só para ter um peixe diferente.

Um dos piores exemplos da manipulação é o apuramento de raças que foi feito aos cães e aos gatos ao longo dos séculos e que neste momento pode ser feito noutros animais em apenas alguns anos.

Estava a preparar uma pequena lista das principais doenças genéticas atribuídas ao apuramento de raças (são cerca de 500 só nos cães), mas como o tempo não é muito, lembrei-me de um documentário da BBC Pedigree Dogs Exposed, quem quiser dê uma olhada e tire as suas conclusões.


Pedigree Dogs Exposed - The Blog

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  ... então...calma  :Smile: 

agradecia  que pensassem todos ... pensem no que comem ... por exemplo imagino que  adorem comer laranjas "carregadas" de "caroços"  :EEK!: ...  vulgo nome que o povo (que devia ser quem mais ordena ... mas não é ...  por enquanto ... e esperemos que não seja necessário dar uso a AK 47  ... que é leve... fiável... ) dá às sementes que este citrino tem nos  seus "gomos"... sementes que são interessantes ... pelo menos para mim  porque depois de misturadas na compostagem por vezes dão surpresas  agradáveis ... nasce uma planta :SbSourire19:  e ainda bem que as Physalis (vulgo lanterna chinesa) têm sementes porque foi assim que que me nasceu lá uma bem grande 

(...que tive de mudar recentemente para não incomodar o meu mirtilo ou Tchernika que este ano está carregadinho  :Coradoeolhos:   ... (e ao preço a que estão cá em Portugal, fica-me mais barato voar  até à Ucrânia com a minha mulher e lá compra-los e ainda passamos  férias... só para terem uma ideia 125gr de mirtilo cá custam entre 4 e 6  euros ... ou seja 40 a 60 grivnya ... valor que na Ucrânia dá para  comprar cerca de 3Kg ... e com as groselhas vermelhas ou pretas ou  verdes (Smorodina) é ainda mais barato e se falarmos das amoreiras ou morus nigra ... são cerca de 5 cêntimos o Kg .... cá estas ultimas nem vê-las ... pelo menos eu não tenho visto)

.... mas continuando .... pensem todos um pouco...há laranjas sem  sementes e são obra de uma mutação ... e vendem bem  :Wink:  ...  acham que o planeta em que vivemos foi sempre assim? .... não foi!...  dêem uma vista de olhos aqui  Medium Resolution Globes ... cada elo (link) dá  acesso a imagens ... 

....já pensaram o que seriamos como espécie humana se as coisas tivessem sempre ficado na mesma ... ?!!!! ... Cro-magnon por exemplo? ... enfim há muitos exemplos que poderia citar ... a maganeura a bater num para-brisas não seria lá muito boa ideia :EEK!:   ... e além  disso, dizem os entendidos, para que se dê o gigantismo de  insectos é necessário entre outros, níveis de oxigénio na atmosfera de  30 ou 35%, simplesmente incompatíveis para a vida do bicho humano e outros  bichos e plantas que presentemente respiram numa mistura com cerca de  21% de Oxigénio (... fumo de escape, fumo dos fogos florestais, etc... e  até fumo de coisas que fazem rir  :Wink:  :yb665:   ...) ... 

...alguém sabe qual o tempo médio de vida de uma espécie?!? ....  dizem os entendidos ser cerca de 1 milhão de anos e depois muda...  desaparece... seja porque se extingue de vez ou dá lugar a uma nova  espécie por evolução adaptativa ... ou seja assume um fénotipo (aspecto  exterior) diferente e genética diferente em "resposta" às "pressões" do  meio ambiente em que vive ... se por exemplo compararem o numero de estomas e tamanho de uma folha de Gingko biloba com 140 anos preservada num museu com uma actual poderão constatar que esta perdeu cerca de 40% do numero de estomas  e mudou de tamanho em resposta ao aumento da temperatura para entre  outros perder menos água no processo da fotossíntese ... alias esta é  uma das formas de "medir" o aquecimento global (mas não o da assembleia  da republica de cá ... que esses perderam a razão, estão loucos  :JmdFou2:  e  é visível a olho nu ... não são viáveis!) ... 

...as coisas mudam ...e o  Ron Shimek apresentou isso no evento do Reefforum em 2008 (eu pedi-lhe  que o fizesse ... só ainda não traduzi e publiquei o que ele apresentou,  mas quem lá foi sabe  :Wink: ) ...

Digo outra vez ... pensem no que comem  ... o milho por exemplo ... acham que o milho "selvagem" é como o que se  produz? ... não é e não chegaria para produzir o necessário actualmente  para alimentar toda a gente ... 

Falando destas "jóias" aqui apresentadas, são muito interessantes e acho estes particularmente fora de série ... 


.... penso que são os Wyomig white ou brancos do Wyoming  (deve ser por semelhanças com a paisagem nevada)... não sei quanto  custam mas chegará o dia em que ficam acessíveis seguramente e... depois  ninguém os quer (é como os guppies)...*Oh Ricardo quanto custam estes?* 

sobre este assunto o Sanjay Joshi apresentou um artigo que podem ler aqui Amphiprion percula “Ónix” X Amphiprion Ocellaris

Podem não gostar, podem gostar muito e até há problemas com as mutações (por exemplo os tipos da assembleia da republica devem ser todos mutantes inviáveis) assim como existem mutações que são a solução e a continuidade  ... isto muda, seja connosco e pela nossa mão, seja pela natureza que essa muda-nos a todos  :Wink:  ... e vai correr tudo bem (seja connosco,  os humanos por cá, ou sem nós ... pelo menos enquanto houver sol...)

Carpe diem  :Wink: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mas qual manipulação genética ?


Engenharia genéticaOrigem: Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre.Ir para: navegação, pesquisa 

*Cadeia ADNEngenharia genética e modificação genética são termos para o processo de manipulação dos genes num organismo, geralmente fora do processo normal reprodutivo deste. Envolvem frequentemente o isolamento, a manipulação e a introdução do ADN num chamado "corpo de prova", geralmente para exprimir um gene. O objetivo é de introduzir novas características num ser vivo para aumentar a sua utilidade, tal como aumentando a área de uma espécie de cultivo, introduzindo uma nova característica, ou produzindo uma nova proteína ou enzima.*Exemplos são a produção de insulina humana através do uso modificado de bactérias e da produção de novos tipos de ratos como o OncoMouse (rato cancro) para pesquisa, através de re-estruturamento genético. Já que uma proteína é codificada por um segmento específico de ADN chamado gene, versões futuras podem ser modificadas mudando o ADN de um gene. Uma maneira de o fazer é isolando o pedaço de ADN contendo o gene, cortando-o com precisão, e reintroduzindo o gene em um segmento de ADN diferente.

A engenharia genética oferece a partir do estudo e manuseio bio-molecular (também chamado de processo biológico e molecular), a obtenção de materiais orgânicos sintéticos. Os processos de indução da modificação genética permitiram que a estrutura de seqüências de bases completas de DNA fossem decifradas, portanto facilitando a clonagem de genes.

A clonagem de genes é uma técnica que está sendo largamente utilizada em microbiologia celular na identificação e na cópia de um determinado gene no interior de um organismo simples empregado como receptor, uma bactéria, por exemplo. Este processo é muito importante na síntese de alguns sub-produtos utilizados para o tratamento de diversas enfermidades.

[editar]* Controvérsias quanto à nomenclaturaA modificação genética também chamada de manipulação genética são termos preferidos por alguns pesquisadores. Estes afirmam que por serem neutros, tecnicamente é preferível o uso destes ao invés da designação engenharia genética, considerada controversa.

Vários opositores do termo modificação usam a palavra engenharia genética e discutem sobre a manipulação dos genes em combinação com a bioquímica das células, pois pouco se sabe dos danos colaterais ocorridos após a modificação de um organismo.*

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Boas,
> 
> Concordo que houve neste tópico alguns comentários excessivos e que devíamos evitar ao máximo esse tipo de discussão, ninguém sai beneficiado com o insulto fácil, mas por outro lado entendo que haja pessoas que sentem uma irritação irreprimível quando ouvem falar de manipulação genética com animais e ainda por cima dão como principal justificação a beleza. (Sobre a beleza cada qual terá a sua opinião, a minha é que até à data não vi nenhum que gostasse mais que os “originais”, mas enfim se acham que é bonito e que vale muitos euros, alguém agradece esse gosto).
> 
> Acho que os comentários feitos neste tópico a favor da manipulação genética em animais, com fins a aprimorar raças ou unicamente para embelezamento, foram no mínimo supérfluos e vindos de verdadeiros amantes da aquariofilia, são muito estranhos. 
> 
> Já vi na natureza alguns híbridos (Leucosternon com Japonicus), mas julgo que o importante é a manipulação genética e não híbridos ou sub-espécies que existem na natureza. É claro que um Ocellaris não deixa de ser um Ocellaris apenas por lhe mudarem a cor, mas acham que ficarão apenas por mudanças na cor? No caso dos cães já os modificamos há muito tempo e por isso podemos ver as consequências, no entanto um cão não deixa de ser um cão apenas por lhe terem modificado o tamanho do crânio e sofrer de Siringomielia. Para mim a questão principal é que todos sabemos ao que conduz a manipulação genética de animais, quando os criadores começam a ter como único fim o lucro. O perigo é que eles começam a ter lucro, quando vendem um peixe modificado a um preço exorbitante e há uma quantidade de “amantes” do hobby que ficam maravilhados porque o peixe não tem riscas ou está manchado de branco e pagam qualquer preço só para ter um peixe diferente.
> 
> Um dos piores exemplos da manipulação é o “apuramento de raças” que foi feito aos cães e aos gatos ao longo dos séculos e que neste momento pode ser feito noutros animais em apenas alguns anos.
> ...


José, acho que concordas pelo definição atrás que não se trata de manipulação genética. Penso que é fundamental estarmos a falar da mesma coisa porque se já à partida é dificil discutir qunado as pessoas têm preconceitos ou falta de respeito para com os outros , quando não falamos a mesma linguagem mais complicado se torna. Estamos a falar de cruzamentos como nos primórdios das leis de Mendel  . O acaso determina uma mutação de côr que depois é selecionada por "inbreeding ". 
A beleza é um conceito individula e todos nós selecionamos de uma ou de outra forma, inclusivamente com quem casamos . É uma liberdade individual e só tem que ser respeitada. Os valores por defenição são-no por si próprios , ou seja, um valor ou princípio não se altera pelo objectivo. Se não os meios justificam sempre os fins. Isto é estes cruzamentos ou são aceitáveis ou não são . Não interessa se é por causa do lucro ou da pureza da raça ou da beleza. Eu vejo dois méritos nestes cruzamentos  . Um haver menos colecta de peixes na natureza porque estes passam a ser os preferidos . Segundo , permite ter peixe menos sensíveis a BrooKlynella por exemplo visto que não sofrem stresss brutais de transporte. Logo eticamente só estamos a ser melhores. 
Deixo de concordar com estes cruzamentos se eles vierem a acarretar problemas congénitos ou hereditários nestes peixes. 
Eu falei no caso dos cães porque muitas raças braquicefálicas( cranio curto ) foram criadas para que se assemelhem a um bébé humano. É triste não é ?. Exemplo clássico são os gatos persa que inicialmente eram animais de crânio relativamente comprido , sem problemas respiratorios nem oculares mas que gradualmente foram selecionados para cada vez mais não terem focinho , terem os olhos grandes e as orelhas pequenas ( estão a ver um bébé humano ?). . Mas a culpa não foi  do público. Foi também das exposições e dos juizos das exposições que eram criadores . Os veterinários não foram ouvidos nem achados.
Mas mesmo nas raças "saudáveis " tipo pastor Alemão os criadores não fazem despiste de displasia da anca em muitos casos e criam caes que sofrerão para o resto da vida com artroses graves se não forem operados . Eis como um programa correcto de despiste e selecção de reprodutores pode aliviar o sofrimento de animais.è alguma manipulação genética ? não. Quem diz isto diz o "Breed for temperament" que significa reproduzir cães com bom caracter e eliminar da reprodução os com caracteristicas agressivas quando se trata de animais de companhia. Por exemplo o Bulldog inicialmente foi criado para lutas com touros ( outros tempos outras culturas ) e hoje é um animal de companhia mas com características morfologicas prejudiciais ( em termos de saúde )em muitos casos. Significa que os vamos matar ? não . Significa que não devemos reproduzir esses exemplares  Sim
Enfim, o problema nestas discussões como em todas as outras é adoptar posições fundamentalistas extremadas e superficiais sobre estes assuntos, misturando tudo no mesmo saco.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: ra aqui vão uns vídeos

White Wyoming 

Parecem cobertos de "Glacé" ... são interessantes  :Wink: 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

Van Gogh ...




Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  ... 

Naked 



Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 


Midnight ORA e Platinum


Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

Snowflake ...




Snowflake Onyx .... e Platinum ... e LA Lakers ... lol 


Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Será errado também haver cruzamentos na especie humana entre 2 raças?

Como exemplo poderei falar da Raça Branca e Raça Negra,
Será que o fruto desse relacionamento é também considerado uma Aberração. :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo: 


Tanta coisa saudável para se discutir e os insultos persistem em continuar...........uma pessoa cansa-se....e o unico caminho é abandonar o barco....a sério.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Primeira frase deste tópico
> 
> 
> 
> Infelizmente estava a adivinhar.
> 
> 
> A mim não me custava nada ter esta discussão, com um fundamentalista defensor dos direitos dos animais. Compreendia perfeitamente a posição desse tipo de pessoa.
> 
> ...


 :bompost:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Como já repeti várias vezes neste post, eu concordo com estas alterações na coloração dos peixes, desde que não cheguemos ao ponto de ocellaris cauda de véu ou sem barbatana dorsal, bem como sou a favor mesmo que sejam cruzamentos entre espécies diferentes ocellarisxpercula, mesma espécie ocellarisxocellaris ou subespécies (não conheço nenhuma subespécie de Amphiprion). Afinal são apenas peixes ornamentais e não são para serem largados no oceano, logo não criam nenhum problema no ecossistema natural deles. Aliás acho que a reprodução de seres marinhos para aquário devia ser cada vez mais divulgada, eu por exemplo se tivesse oportunidade não me importava de me inicializar na reprodução de alguma espécie de peixe ou invertebrado de água salgada...além disso, nós como aquariofilistas e amantes da natureza, concerteza não iríamos querer destruir aquilo que mais gostamos.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Lol...
Ó Rui... então pá... estás bom?
Deixa lá estar, isto é normal nos forums, chamam-se dores de crescimento!! Vais lá acima dia 4 ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Vou tentar . Ainda estás em Carnaxide? Podemos combinar !

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Paulo , não te preocupes , a aquariofília é uma corrida de fundo e não de velocidade. Há sempre uns velocistas que aparecem aqui , mais de metade dos post são para se servir do Fórum a vender coisas e outros são para para chatear alguém, sejam os logistas ou outros quaisquer . Provavelmente é um modo de aliviarem a inveja ou a frustração. Mas desaparecem rapidamente e de vez em quando, num dia pior ou outro, fazem um novo raid. Nós não nos cansamos porque somos corredores de fundo LOL!



 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Jorge, eu sou daqueles que acredita que há sempre uma segunda oportunidade . Escrever atrás de um computador torna-nos impessoais . Eu sei que ás vezes abuso da ironia e outras sou franco demais . Nunca , mas nunca pessoalizo as coisas nem estou aqui para chatear ninguém . Portanto, devo dizer-te que não tenho nada contra ti e se nos encontrarmos algum dia pessoalmente não tenho qualquer tipo de reservas em cumprimentar-te cordialmente. Uma coisa é discutir mais ou menos acaloradamente ideias outra é desrespeitar as pessoas. Peço desculpa se usei alguma vez para contigo excesso de linguagem. Os meus 44 anos já atenuaram parte da minha impulsividade mas não a domaram completamente Lol!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sem contar com os palhaços já aqui mostrados...vou mostrar alguns dos meus preferidos:

Primeiro dois híbridos:

Centropyge flavissimus x Centropyge eibli



Pseudochromidae fridmani x Pseudochromidae sankeyi



Agora duas morphs:

Gymnothorax miliaris



Parablennius pilicornis



Já agora para quem tiver interessado, reparei nesta morph de Mycteroperca fusca

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Trata-se de um tópico que na minha óptica é interessantíssimo , focando não só diferentes variações de coloração de espécimens , como também a eterna e utilíssima discussão de criação em cativeiro (eu estou a segui-lo atentamente).

Aliás estas mutações de coloração ocorrem N vezes na natureza e inclusivamente entre diferentes espécimens da mesma família. 

Por isso é que tipicamente os chamados "híbridos" aparecem no mercado e são muitíssimo procurados pelas facetas diferenciadoras que apresentam (já vi anjos absolutamente lindos e que resultam no cruzamento de diferentes espécimens dentro da mesma familia, mas também já vi híbridos pouco interessantes sendo que nestes casos "gostos não se discutem").

É muito importante observar os companheiros, que apesar do facto de terem uma experiência de mais de 6 anos de aquariofilia , têm um Ego que felizmente lhes permite aceitar e recolher críticas e sugestões de outros companheiros sempre com humildade, atitude positiva e construtiva.

----------


## TEMPLO AQUATICO

Viva,

como já aqui alguém falou dos meus aqui vai a história:
Encomendei-os á TMC em Novembro de 2009 e chegaram em Janeiro de 2010, vieram 2; um passados 4 meses foi vendido e o outro ainda cá está, já é da casa apesar de ter o valor de venda escrito no aquário. Hoje não estava nos seus dias e não foi muito fotogénico, mas enfim...

YouTube - MOV05002.MPG


Depois deste uma vez apareceu um flavescens com a cabeça toda branca e claro que o comprei, aiiii tanto dinheiro...., acreditam que passadas umas 6 semanas estava todo amarelo!!!! a mancha tinha desaparecido! Hoje este animal está em casa do César e continua amarelo.....
À uns dois meses atrás tinha cá um Acanthurus cf leucosternon, conhecem? LINDO!!!!!! e eu estupido vendi-o.! Espero que esteja bem.

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Sem contar com os palhaços já aqui mostrados...vou mostrar alguns dos meus preferidos:
> 
> Primeiro dois híbridos:
> 
> Centropyge flavissimus x Centropyge eibli
> 
> 
> 
> Pseudochromis fridmani x Pseudochromis sankeyi


 :Olá: 

.... e em vídeo  :Wink: 

Centropyge flavissimus x Centropyge eibli


Híbrido de Centropyge ferrugata x Centropyge loriculus



Híbrido de Pseudochromis fridmani x Pseudochromis sankeyi



 :Wink: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Quero aqui manifestar que sou contra qualquer tipo de censura e edição de respostas e eliminação de posts porque tiram o contexto fazem alguns dos membros parecerem malucos porque parece que enviam respostas para o ar. Todos os posts são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os escreve. Se os moderadores entendem que passaram da marca ou deturpam o tópico devem fechar imediatamente o tópico e abrir outro copiando a informação importante recentrando a discussão, ou em alternativa colocar os comentários excessivos ou desagradáveis em letra pequenas, ou seja destacando apenas o que interessa, mas sem censura. Os membros que abusarem de linguagem ofensiva gratuita devem ser expulsos.  . Devemos deixar os julgamentos para os outros membros da comunidade. Todos são à partida inteligentes , idóneos e maturos o suficiente para tirarem as suas conclusões e dar a devida importância às afirmações de cada um . Aliás tem uma função educativa do comportamento por reforço negativo e acaba por ridicularizar os membros que apenas aqui vêem para se servirem do fórum e chatear os outros sem nada de interessante para partilharem. O paternalismo e a punição nunca educou ninguém, apenas inibe temporariamente o comportamento.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Quero aqui manifestar que sou contra qualquer tipo de censura e edição de respostas e eliminação de posts porque tiram o contexto fazem alguns dos membros parecerem malucos porque parece que enviam respostas para o ar. Todos os posts são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os escreve. Se os moderadores entendem que passaram da marca ou deturpam o tópico devem fechar imediatamente o tópico e abrir outro copiando a informação importante recentrando a discussão, ou em alternativa colocar os comentários excessivos ou desagradáveis em letra pequenas, ou seja destacando apenas o que interessa, mas sem censura. Os membros que abusarem de linguagem ofensiva gratuita devem ser expulsos.  . Devemos deixar os julgamentos para os outros membros da comunidade. Todos são à partida inteligentes , idóneos e maturos o suficiente para tirarem as suas conclusões e dar a devida importância às afirmações de cada um . Aliás tem uma função educativa do comportamento por reforço negativo e acaba por ridicularizar os membros que apenas aqui vêem para se servirem do fórum e chatear os outros sem nada de interessante para partilharem. O paternalismo e a punição nunca educou ninguém, apenas inibe temporariamente o comportamento.


Totalmente de acordo, acrescentando o facto que (pese embora acreditar tal não tenha sido feito com intenção negativa) o meu post foi editado , pelo que seria no mínimo de bom tom , respeito e boa educação dar-me conhecimento de tal facto , ficando ao meu critério dar o meu consentimento ou solicitar que apagassem o comentário como um todo (no meu caso o meu post ficou com um ultimo parágrafo completamente descontextualizado ).

Não percebo como se pretende passar a mensagem que posicionamentos que sejam pouco cívicos ou não respeitem as regras do fórum serão objecto de imediata sanção.

Volto a insistir (e estou sempre a repetir isto em todos os tópicos "mais quentes").  Em 3 outros fóruns onde participo o membro seria expulso por menos que isto , mas o tópico lá ficaria como exemplo à comunidade.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Caro Rui e Gonçalo, 

Os comentários removidos foram os que não acrescentavam nada de concreto ao tema e que continham algumas trocas de agressões e insinuações.
Foram removidos de forma a não tirarem qualquer sentido aos restantes e ao tema discutido.

Apenas três post foram editados. Um deles foi o do Gonçalo.
A edição foi feita porque foram escritos parcialmente como resposta ao(s) tópico(s) removidos, logo, deixariam de fazer sentido. Alguns onde a edição se torna impossivel, optou-se por deixar a resposta na totalidade.

A opção de trancar o tópico foi considerada, mas posta de parte. O tema é interessante e promove uma excelente discussão, se feita cordialmente.

A expulsão de qualquer membro, não foi considerada. Este é um tema polémico, com razões repartidas. Houve excessos da parte de alguns membros, mas é preciso alguma serenidade e não partir logo para medidas demasiado duras.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva,
> 
> como já aqui alguém falou dos meus aqui vai a história:
> Encomendei-os á TMC em Novembro de 2009 e chegaram em Janeiro de 2010, vieram 2; um passados 4 meses foi vendido e o outro ainda cá está, já é da casa apesar de ter o valor de venda escrito no aquário. Hoje não estava nos seus dias e não foi muito fotogénico, mas enfim...
> 
> YouTube - MOV05002.MPG
> 
> 
> Depois deste uma vez apareceu um flavescens com a cabeça toda branca e claro que o comprei, aiiii tanto dinheiro...., acreditam que passadas umas 6 semanas estava todo amarelo!!!! a mancha tinha desaparecido! Hoje este animal está em casa do César e continua amarelo.....
> ...


B :Olá: a tarde
Eu achei o "conjunto" bem fotogénico, o peixe está "gordinho", logo bem tratado, é bonito e faz um excelente contraste com o verde azulado da anémona  :Pracima:  ... sem dúvida um conjunto harmonioso ... gostava de ver mais vídeos deste conjunto se não for maçada e pedir demais ... Aproveito para agradecer o vídeo colocado que é enriquecedor e seguramente ajudará a fazer a diferença e perceber/avaliar melhor estes peixes diferentes mas normais  :SbOk3: 

Aproveito para colocar mais um vídeo do Tygerpige ... pelo menos foi como lhe chamaram, um híbrido de Centropyge eiblii e Centropyge flavissimus e outro de um híbrido de Centropyge flavissimus muito interessante também e uns Chaetodons que me lembram o Chaetodon tinkerii e que também parecem híbridos...e outro de Centropyge flavissimus com possivelmente Centropyge vrolikii ...


Tygerpige

Híbrido de Centropyge flavissimus

Híbrido de Centropyge Flavissimus com Centropyge vroliki 


Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

Achilles Goldrim ... diz ser um híbrido de Acanturus achilles x Acanthurus nigricans ... muito bonito e interessante ... 


e este diz ser um híbrido de Achilles com Goldrim ... Acanthurus achilles com Acanthurus nigricans ... segundo o que explica estaria à venda numa loja... ... deve ter sido vendido rapidamente ... 


Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## fabianomoser

Um peixe deste tamanho num aquário tão pequeno!!!! :yb668: 

Não aprovo estas práticas.
At,
FM

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

O Centropyge do segundo vídeo tem uma coloração um bocado rara...não tou vendo que Centropyge seria cruzado com o flavissimus para originar aquele...de qualquer forma híbrido ou não é muito bonito.

O último se não estou em erro já vi a venda na liveaquaria, e o preço acho que não era muito abusado tendo em conta outros híbridos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Um peixe deste tamanho num aquário tão pequeno!!!!
> 
> Não aprovo estas práticas.
> At,
> FM


 :Olá: 

O peixe estava num aquário de venda de uma loja! ... não era um aquário definitivo, de resto isso é bem visível no vídeo e também é mencionado (está escrito na faixa que está atrás ... diz ser um aquário de 40 litros apenas para efectuar vídeo!!!) . Nem todas as lojas têm aquários para peixes de maiores dimensões ... é importante analisar antes de comentar e se há dúvidas é preferível perguntar antes de ajuizar!




> it's a show tank dimwit not a personal home aquarium. the fish is in there only for a﻿ short time until it gets sold. i'm sure anyone who had the fish in their home would put it in a tank at least 75-150 gallons but forsale systems aren't that large. you should see most of the distributors you get your fish from, you think they all have nice big tanks for fish? no they are in cubes because they are for SALE


Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

Possível híbrido de Chaetodon tinkeri ... e está num aquário de quarentena para se aclimatar... (não vá seja quem for ficar preocupado!!!) ... o autor do vídeo e proprietário dos peixes diz poder ser um híbrido de Chaetodon tinkeri x Chaetodon burgessi x Chaetodon flavocoronatus ... um cocktail e tanto  :SbSourire:  .... menage a trois genético :SbBaiserProfilDroit: ...



Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Este último Chaetodon Tinkery hibrido é qualquer coisa demais....

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Já que se falou tanto na reprodução de palhaços... Olhem aqui um vídeo engraçado de uma "creche" de palhaços

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Já tinha visto por acaso.

O puto  maluco a gritar "NEMO"!

Eles ficam assim em bola por n terem sitio nenhum onde se esconder 

Saudações

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Acanthurus .... ???!!!



Lemon Peel and Half-black Angel - Vanuatu 



Hybrid Achilles Tang - (Acanthurus achilles x Acanthurus japonicus)

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Voltando aos peixe-palhaço.... uma notícia fresquinha....

*Coming Soon – Black Snowflakes* 






> _Have you ever wondered what would happen if you were to breed a Black Ocellaris and a Snowflake Ocellaris together?  We did and we wound up producing what became known as the Black Ice Snowflake.  Our goal in crossing those two strains of Ocellaris was not to raise Black Ice though.  We had something else in mind entirely, a solid Black Ocellaris with white Snowflake markings.  Don’t get us wrong, Black Ice Snowflakes are stunning fish, we just weren’t ready to settle so we set out on our way. . . 
> 
> Our broodstock biologists had several pairs of fish producing Black Ice Snowflakes.  Offspring from these pairs were chosen based on markings, color intensity, body shape and overall vigor.  Selected individuals were paired with unrelated Black Ocellaris or distantly related Snowflakes.  Although all Snowflakes come from one original pair, ORA has been crossing them back to wild Ocellaris for many years in an effort to strengthen the gene pool.  The early results of this line of breeding were the Semi or standard Snowflake.  Lucky for us, we are able to utilize our massive gene pool of Ocellaris clownfish to establish a diverse breeding population of Black Ice.  Our desire to outcross both the Snowflake and the Black Ice added a lot of time to the development of the Black Snowflake but we felt it was important in maintaining the quality of fish we’re striving to produce.
> 
> Through various pairings of regular Ocellaris, Snowflakes, Black Ice and Black Ocellaris we painstakingly worked our way towards a beautiful jet-black fish with a stunning white Snowflake pattern.  Along the way some of you may have noticed that we were quietly selling Black Ice Snowflakes with ever increasing amounts of black.
> 
> Six months ago we started to see fish like the one pictured above.  To date this is the darkest Black Snowflake we have produced however he has many younger siblings that are darkening up rapidly.  He was chosen for our broodstock program based on how saturated the black color is on his body.  Some of his siblings exhibit more extreme Snowflake patterns without as much black.  Based on our experience with various crosses of fish with Snowflake in their background, this awesome Black Snowflake male has the ability to produce offspring with as much black as he has and an even better Snowflake pattern.  Once we’re able to select some of his offspring for broodstock we will be able to refine the Snowflake pattern even further.
> 
> We are happy to report that the fish above has been spawning with a beautiful female Black Ocellaris and his offspring are already in the pipeline.  His siblings are paired up with a myriad of other Ocellaris varieties including Snowflakes and Black Ice that are a variety of generations removed from pure Snowflakes.  We expect to have fish as black as the beauty pictured above in the coming months.  In the mean time we plan to release larger numbers of Black Ice Snowflakes with varying percentages of Black Ocellaris and Snowflake parentage.  We wouldn’t be surprised if some of them wind up turning solid black like this fish._

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais uns híbridos espectaculares....

Color Changing Ocellaris




Notícia completa e mais fotos Color Changing Ocellaris - H2O + Something

----------

